# Obsidian 800D Power-Button



## AlexDragonEye (5. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier guckt noch jemand in das Thema rein.

Mir ist heute der Power Button beim anschalten gebrochen...

Kann mir da jemand eventuell weiterhelfen ?

Gruß

Alex


http://www.img-load.de/display-i1729793buxk6h.html


----------



## Bluebeard (7. August 2014)

Hi AlexDragonEye,

Front kann über unseren Shop bezogen werden. Leider nicht ganz günstig das ganze. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das Gehäuse noch innerhalb der Garantie ist oder?

Vielleicht kleben das ganze?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## AlexDragonEye (9. August 2014)

Super,

ich werde es mir überlegen. Habe leider keine Garantie mehr...

Vielen Dank 

Gruß ALex


----------

